# Want to make a fruit loop juice :)



## mikrouwel (21/2/16)

Hey guys,

So recently I made a post regarding an everyday vape on a student budget:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-looking-for-help-fruity-all-day-vape.t19303/#post-324654

Now am I wanting to try and make a fruit loops juice, once again I dont have much money to spend so would like a recipe with the least amounts of concentrates (if possible).

I ordered from valley vapor previously and was very happy with their service so am happy to order through them again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

hey buddy,

I don't have any fruit loops recipes, but I have tried "Unicorn Vomit" from Flavour West, it's R45 for 10ml concentrate and I only used it at 2% along with some creams, koolada. The unicorn vomit is a very fruity flavor it's like mixed fruit. The other creams cost me R30 each, the koolada was R40. 
That is my suggestion specially on a budget, you use minimal concentrates 9% total concentrate in the mix - and the stuff is amazing.

Also if you search e-liquid-recipes.com for fruit loops i'm sure you will find recipes. Just so you know valley vapor is the most expensive of all the concentrate provides, yes they do have the best range - but that comes at a price. I also use them for the bulk of my flavors, but whatever I can get from cheaper places I do - and I'm so cheap that I opt to collect to save money


----------



## Ezekiel (23/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So recently I made a post regarding an everyday vape on a student budget:
> 
> ...



Hi @mikrouwel

The popular Looper clone looks like this:

Fruit Circles (TFA) - 5%
Berry Crunch (TFA) - 3%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 2.5%
Sweet Cream (TFA) - 1.5%
Marshmallow (TFA) - 1.5%
Dairy (TFA) - 1.5%

That's quite a number of different concentrates, but they combine for complexity. However, the basic components are:

Fruit Circles - gives the fruit loops taste. Already pretty much there for a fruit loops type of vape on its own.
Berry Crunch - gives the sweetish cereal taste. Again, pretty much there for a fruity cereal vape on its own.
Cream/Milk base - gives the creaminess and milky undertone to make it a cereal.
Marshamallow - acts a bit like Ethyl Maltol, and smooths + sweetens the mix.

If you were to tone down the recipe, I would suggest getting at least Fruit Circles, and if you can, get Berry crunch as well. These two will already give a nice vape on their own. If you want to add at least one cream, both Bavarian Cream (unsweetened cream) and Sweet Cream are very versatile creams used in many recipes. I would suggest sweet cream, as it will slightly sweeten the entire mix. Bump up the percentages if you are only using one cream - maybe to about 3 to 5%. You can skip the Marshamllow - it will still be a good vape without it. Finally, the dairy is actually surprisingly nice, and gives you the typical milk taste (especially at slightly warmer temperatures) you would associate with cereal, but again, only adds complexity to the vape and I wouldn't consider it essential.

If you are a patient person (and I realize how idiotic it is to ask that on this forum.... see the link in @NewOobY 's signature), and you can wait a few days before you order, I can try and whip up a reduced batch with only Fruit Circles (and or Berry crunch) and a single cream to give you a starting recipe and suggestions for what to buy, but unfortunately atm all my DIY stuff is behind closed doors + protesters at the University of Pretoria... 

I've never tried Unicorn Vomit, so can't comment on how it works, but I'm sure @NewOobY 's suggestions will work great - they usually do!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

eish @Ezekiel such a bummer you have to deal with the crap happening at the varsity - my brother almost got pulled out of class yesterday. The people are going crazy. Good luck brother. Also your recipes are amazing man, I'm looking forward to trying the root beer one you posted recently. My batch of new concentrates coming today  - gonna try your root beer and the macaroon one as well.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/2/16)

If you on a budget.
Berry crunch 4%
Fruit Circles 5%
Dairy 3 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/2/16)

If anything i have figured out. 2 % blueberry extra as well really makes it balance out perfect/.

Although its ok even without it


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/7/16)

@Ezekiel you have answered all my questions regarding a fruit loops vape. The only flavour I don't have is sweet cream due to no stock and diary. But as you have stated it's not imperative to the mix it'll just add depth and complexity to the mix. Thank you for your advise. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

